# Baiting/Feeding PRE SEASON



## 8pointfish (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey all I have a question about recreational feeding. I know Baiting for turkey is not legal during the season. The DNR rule book makes that clear but I heard a rumor. The rumor is that recreational feeding is not legal 30 days before the opener for the spring turkey hunt. Has anyone heard of this because i don't see that in the turkey hunting guide and it doesn't say it in the hunting and trapping guide.. Help if you have info.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Some people feed year around.


----------



## 8pointfish (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes they do, as long as they are not hunting it is still legal. it is considered recreational feeding. im concerned that the dnr might have a cut off date as to feeding because i will be hunting.. i guess a call to the dnr might help!


----------



## Uncle Wes (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll have access to private land that has a spinner feeder on a timer. I have no intention of hunting over or near it but was wondering how close is legal? I know for ducks it's something like 1000 yards from bait, is there a similar reg for turkeys? I couldn't find anything on the dNR site. 

Thanks!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

To me the fun of turkey hunting is scouting likely spots, then the interaction of calling them in.

If I had to resort to baiting them into my hunting area, I'm not sure I'd bother.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Uncle Wes said:


> I'll have access to private land that has a spinner feeder on a timer. I have no intention of hunting over or near it but was wondering how close is legal? I know for ducks it's something like 1000 yards from bait, is there a similar reg for turkeys? I couldn't find anything on the dNR site.
> 
> Thanks!


For waterfowl it is if the birds are influenced at all by bait, no set distance.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> To me the fun of turkey hunting is scouting likely spots, then the interaction of calling them in.
> 
> If I had to resort to baiting them into my hunting area, I'm not sure I'd bother.


I totally agree, turkey hunting is one of those hunts where the hunter has a lot of control because of how naturally responsive these birds are......and that is 100% of the fun for me.


----------

